# Packages+salary



## Gula (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi All, 

We will be probably moving in october to Abu Dhabi. We would like to know what salary we can expect for hotel manager 5 star hotel in Abu Dhabi. 
They are going to pay for schooling of our 2 kids plus accomodation and lease car. 
We just dont know what we can expect as a salary. Can someone please advise? 

Thank you in advance!


----------

